# how do you experience Ni!



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

It needs to continue in a sort of story line until it comes full circle and is thus connecting the beginning with the ending in a way that makes sense to me. I have to point out that it doesn't have to be logical because much of what I fall into when I'm thinking is more fantasy, but it is a fantasy world that has a theme and must run a plausible course.

Much of what I attribute to Ni is what is effortless and dreamy; a lot like relaxing into meditation or a trance or how one might enjoy the warmth of the sun while sitting. When I'm reading about time being effected by gravity and velocity and the lifespan of muons, it is as if I'm flowing into a dream and I don't chew over the facts because by the next day it has formed as if Ni works automatically (and works best when left alone).

If I feel I've missed some information or something doesn't fit quite right, I will go back and try to figure it out, but I find the best way is to allow the information to gather and sort itself out like a river flowing over all the possibilities to see what connects and what is to be left behind.

The distinctions are Fe is an empathetic distraction and Ti is more muscular as far as working through linear problem solving.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Reading between the lines.

Seeing what's missing.

Looking at a system's behaviour to interpret its intention, goal or purpose.

Extrapolating the species and size of the fish from the ripples in the water.

Looking at the effect to determine the cause.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

I just posted in another thread, but for me, I need to allow my Ni to operate in the background. A for-instance. I have a concept I need to communicate, and am struggling with it--the harder I try, the worse it gets. Or I have something broken I need to "fix" but don't have the tools or parts. In such situations, for me the best thing to do is literally sleep on the problem. I go to bed at night, mulling it over in my mind. Almost invariably when I wake in the morning, I have the solution. I've been doing this for decades, long before I ever heard of Ni or MBTI. I just have to let it do its thing, and not try to force it. Sometimes if I do, I get into a funk of depression, and start spiraling out of control, and begin to imagine all the worst scenarios coming true, etc. I just have to let things go, and have found the best way is to get out of the house, put in my ear buds, or listen to the world around me, and forget what is worrying me, because, once I do that, I realize I've been over-thinking things.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

I trusted your conclusion when you said Im infp it is your Ni kick in as you describes here

thanks for your kind comment ^^


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

ok guys let me explain how I think Ni works and please correct me.

they can imagine and recall a complicated system in their head and they are good at contemplating and focusing on understanding it pattern.


does that relate to you Ni ?

also how you perceive your information?

so that is how I perceive information: to me I read half facts or even quarter and then complete the other half in my head by connecting dots, like reading two events and relate them with each other for example believing a conspiracy behind a certain event. 
I focus on the motives behind things rather than the fact itself. for example when I watch a movie I don't want to know what will happen at the end but rather I always believe there is a hidden message and then my head create many possibilities of his message.


----------



## lawof23 (Jul 25, 2014)

"_create many possibilities of his message_"

I was going to say Ni seems much the same, but - if this is helpful - try and imagine this process happening to you, except that there is only one answer and you are definitely completely sure about it because it is the only possible explanation which fits into the great spider's web of 'the way the world really works' which you carry around.

An Ne-dom walks out of a 5-minute brainstorming session with a thousand different ideas written out, all of which would probably work well enough if you tinkered about with them. An Ni-dom walks out of the room with just one idea written down, but if you ask they have a thousand reasons why it is the right option to choose. If they're an INFJ they might also have drawn a little smiley face on it, because 5 minutes is really quite a long time when the solution is so "obvious" from the get-go.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

My thinking is almost entirely visual, or more appropriately, symbolic. Not in the sense of being representative of a thing, per se, but in the sense of....containing a wealth of content within a single form. It is by virtue of symbolism that the cross can invoke the entirety of the bible, that a flag can have such an effect as to send millions charging to their deaths, and etc. Within my mind are....'objects' for lack of a better word, that do the equivalent. Sometimes they contain "objective" things, sometimes they do not. But it's precisely out of the things that are not objective that I gain the most. 

And so, when I ponder things I find myself traversing an unknown terrain; herculean structures about, their purposes and meanings obfuscated. To play is to tinker with these things, like excavating ruins or staring at hieroglyphs out of sheer fascination for hours even though I can't translate them. 

What I see outside is made allegorical. It's like everything is assigned a role in the form of an object, figure, person, thing, whatever. And they act out a story. I cannot explain the story, I can't even explain the figures because;

1.) I'm not a prolific artist
2.) Words are too frequently interpreted by our own biases so even if I found the perfect words, what you see would not be what I see.

And with that we move onto my obsession with interpretations. For the way in which a thing is responded to is entirely dependent upon how it is interpreted. I am attuned not to things as they are, concretely, but to what they project. The thoughts and actions that they attempt to elicit, or the ways we've been trained to respond to them. This becomes fascinating precisely because two could consider the same "object" and as a result, strap a bomb to his chest on the one hand, and kiss homeless people on the other.

Why?

How do I force someone into one or the other. When you think in this way you cannot believe anything...or at least I can't, because I so immediately tear through things. I so easily hit on so many perspectives that I've no interest in "believing" or "embodying," but in "playing" or "using."

I think my devious bent is a result of Te intermingling with my Ni. To me strategy is not making a bullet pointed list and doggedly going about crossing them off as the day progresses. It is psychological warfare. It's understanding the enemy so well that you can orient yourself via their personal way of interpreting everything. From there you can orchestrate things externally in such a way as to set off all his internal triggers. He sees ghosts where there are none, friends where wolves are salivating, bridges where cliffs leave off, flowers where a sword is in hand. You become the god of his world without him even knowing and you deceive him before he even takes to the field.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

lawof23 said:


> "_create many possibilities of his message_"
> 
> I was going to say Ni seems much the same, but - if this is helpful - try and imagine this process happening to you, except that there is only one answer and you are definitely completely sure about it because it is the only possible explanation which fits into the great spider's web of 'the way the world really works' which you carry around.
> 
> An Ne-dom walks out of a 5-minute brainstorming session with a thousand different ideas written out, all of which would probably work well enough if you tinkered about with them. An Ni-dom walks out of the room with just one idea written down, but if you ask they have a thousand reasons why it is the right option to choose. If they're an INFJ they might also have drawn a little smiley face on it, because 5 minutes is really quite a long time when the solution is so "obvious" from the get-go.


that is really helpful and simple explanation for Ni 

thanks lawoff


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Octavian said:


> I think my devious bent is a result of Te intermingling with my Ni. To me strategy is not making a bullet pointed list and doggedly going about crossing them off as the day progresses. It is psychological warfare. It's understanding the enemy so well that you can orient yourself via their personal way of interpreting everything. From there you can orchestrate things externally in such a way as to set off all his internal triggers. He sees ghosts where there are none, friends where wolves are salivating, bridges where cliffs leave off, flowers where a sword is in hand. You become the god of his world without him even knowing and you deceive him before he even takes to the field.


I hate to say it, but this sounds more INFJ to me than INTJ. But you've certainly described the delusions of grandeur that seem to plague the lives of INJs quite well.

Personally, though, I read such things and I keep asking why so many enemies? How did they become your enemy, and why are you so obsessed over having enemies, etc. Us and Them... all over again... I've honestly never understood this way of thinking or acting. Talking about people as if they were ours to manipulate or control as we see fit.


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

Ni is always really difficult to explain because it's a perceiving function and often what you perceive isn't verbal, it might just be a flash image or understanding by connecting dots, that you understand perfectly but just can't put into words. One instance that I've noticed in myself is when my mind will rapidly expand the context of the universe from the origin to where we are now, to where we are ultimately going to be wiped out. I will just think how random it is that we as organisms live in this time, just how lucky and strange it is to be consciously aware of this. We could have randomly sprung into life at any point in time and as any possible organism, so we are just extremely fortunate to be alive and live the life we do

I will think random things and relate them to the universe quite regularly without conscious thought in doing so, sometimes just a split second thought, other times I will day dream about it longer


----------



## Eventive (Sep 27, 2014)

malachi.holden.3 said:


> It works with memory, similarly to Si, but instead of remembering things in a literal manner, it remembers the essence of the idea. So for instance, I could put my keys down somewhere and never find them again because I've completely forgotten where I set them; but I can remember the quadratic formula with ease, because it has great meaning to me. If you tell me a story with a compelling plot, I can remember the general gist of what you mean, and then recreate it, not in a literal way, but getting the essence of the story.
> 
> It's really good for higher mathematics, even better than Ne, because you can wrap your head around things that are virtually incomprehensible and actually understand them.


Another definition, I found to be true. It's a lot of things, people underestimate it.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

As a probable guess on what happened or will happen based on seeming objective information.


----------



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Eventive said:


> Another definition, I found to be true. It's a lot of things, people underestimate it.


It took me a while to realize what forum this was. I'm glad you liked my description!


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Would it be accurate to say that Ni chooses the best alternative, while Ne collects the good alternatives?


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Like a tranquil, misty and dark body of water...With intermittent flashes of light. Sometimes things float to the surface where they can be seen.

I don't attach my thoughts to words most of the time, so there tends to be constant hazy rumination in my mind. Conceptual enjoyable forms are outlined and subsequently submerged.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

I tend to hallucinate a big donkey silhouette, peppered with stars like a piece of the night sky, bouncing up towards me. The donkey kicks me in the head all like "HEE HAW", from that moment I'm in Ni mode. He's the Ni donkey.

Then what happens is a complicated series of visions where everything is somehow related to horseshoes. The handle of a cup, the neck of a swan, all these things are replaced with horseshoes in my vision. HEE HAW echoes in my head mysteriously and everything is like a Salvadore Dali painting all melted and trippy. This is how Ni figures things out, you follow the horseshoe trail that no one else can see and the HEE HAW drowns out certain words that people are saying so it sounds like different sentences, the altered sentences explain all the sweet donkey secrets.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

Ni doesn't have to be light bulb moments, or huge revelations or ominous feelings, it can show it's self in much simplier cases. Often I find that I use Ni constantly when I'm having conversations with people. My mind is always trying to predict what that person is about to say or trying to predict the message/question they're delivering. Just this morning I was talking with a coworker and I completed the rest of his question with the exact words he was going to use. While I was completing his question (Ni) I also came up with the answers to his question (Ti), giving him exactly what he wanted. The closer I look at my conversations with people the more and more I find that I'm using Ni to predict what they're going to be saying before they even speak. I'll run through a dozen senarios and discard any that have the lowest probability of happening till I'm left with 2 or 3. Once those are established I'll bring up information and answers that could be needed in those senarios. Ni-Ti rarely lets me be caught of guard.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Winegums said:


> Ni doesn't have to be light bulb moments, or huge revelations or ominous feelings, it can show it's self in much simplier cases.


That's because you are fortunate enough to have it in a dominant position. Those of us with weaker Ni have to take what we can get. ;-)


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Verity3 said:


> Would it be accurate to say that Ni chooses the best alternative, while Ne collects the good alternatives?


I like this description, simple enough


----------

